# Vitamin D3 injections



## seniar (Apr 20, 2011)

Does anyone know what the appropriate HCPCS code is for vitamin D3 injections for vitamin deficiency?


----------



## twoerpel (Apr 23, 2014)

*Vitamin d3 injections*



codingnow said:


> Does anyone know what the appropriate HCPCS code is for vitamin D3 injections for vitamin deficiency?



Does anyone know what the appropriate HCPCS code is for vitamin D3 injections for vitamin deficiency?


----------

